# First Smoked Cheese (C-view :P )



## ghostred7 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK....decided to try smoking some cheese....hopefully it'll turn out OK.  I smoked them for about 4hrs outside in ~45-50* weather. Plans are to use the cheddars to make mac & cheese.  For the Pepper Jack, I plan on smoking a brisket flat seasoned chipotle/Mexican style and making some seriously awesome nachos.

Got 3 Cabot block:  seriously sharp white, sharp yellow, pepper jack.













2012-10-28171543.jpg



__ ghostred7
__ Nov 9, 2012






Broke out the AMNPS w/ Pecan...













2012-10-28173652.jpg



__ ghostred7
__ Nov 9, 2012






TBS:













2012-10-28173818.jpg



__ ghostred7
__ Nov 9, 2012






All done up & vac sealed.  I did flip the cheeses about 1/2 way through the time period.  Just after returning from Thanksgiving in NC, these blocks should be right at the month mark.....its so stinkin' hard to wait....it's killing me and the gf.  Don't have a fancy vac-seal system, so using the Ziploc one...gotta say, even after 2wks, it's still sealed tight.  Every once in a while, i'll try to suction more out w/ the contraption, but doesn't do anything, so that tells me the seal is plenty strong still.  No drying or anything visible at the 2wk mark.













8FC3B08E-2238-459B-9BC9-048415047C4C-695-000000C08



__ ghostred7
__ Nov 9, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2012)

Those look great good job, Our high for tomorrow is suppose to be 35 may have to warm up my smoker some before I do my cheese. too cold of a smoker sometimes wont let the smoke  penetrate cheese as well. keep smoking

Steve


----------



## crazzycajun (Nov 9, 2012)

aFter 2wks i'd at least try it


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks really good Ghost. I bet that Seriously Sharp will be awesome in Mac & Cheese.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 9, 2012)

crazzycajun said:


> aFter 2wks i'd at least try it


OK....so I did just this....OMFG....it's amazing.  Still a little strong/bitter/"oily" ....but i think it'll mellow further after another week or so...but geezus it was good.  I hope i'm not screwing up by taking a small slice and re-vac sealing it w/in 60secs.


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2012)

No problem with that...I have found that the cheddars take a little longer than 2 weeks to melow out than some of the softer cheeses...My cheddar was 6 weeks old before it had the really good taste...


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2012)

Also if you cut those blocks into 3 pieces before smoking you will not have to open the whole block when you want a piece and you will get better smoke coverage..


----------

